# 625 Qs: ERD/USB, Modes, PIP



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

Hi folks,

First post here. Just got the 625 (from a 510 and previously a JVC DVHS unit) yesterday. Here are my questions:

1. What's up with the USB port in the back and is it related to the ERD setup within the Record Plus menu under preferences, etc.?

2. Is there another way to switch between Single and Dual modes, other than from the unit itself?

3. When in Dual mode, is there a way to access content/programming from the DVR Bank from TV1 on TV2 and vica versa?

4. Is there a way to have PIP work like the Recall channel? I mean what's the use if the PIP channel is always one specific channel and it takes multiple clicks on the remote to change it to another channel. Just like the Recall options follows your channel-swapping, cant the PIP feature work like that?

Thank you


----------



## ColoradoDBS (Jul 5, 2005)

1. The USB is for Future Use. Most likely this will entail usb transfer support for a pocket dish, though until it appears, don't get to excited.

2. Single/Dual mode can only be activated from the front panel buttons on the rcvr.

3. Recordings are available on both tvs regardless of where they were originally recorded when the rcvr is in dual mode - just press the grey dvr button twice to view them

4. PiP can be any channel, or even a recording. use the swap button to switch the program from the small to large window, change channels and swap back. Like the volume, the remote controls the large window when pip is active.

Good Luck.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

Thank you. Number 3 was news to me. I dont know why I thought that the DVR bank was separated to two banks when in dual mode.

About number 1, what is pocket dish? DOnt tell me DIsh's "iPod-like" effort for podcasting? Also, about number 1, what I thought this USB port will do (currently) is work with DVD recordable players. Will it not? If not, why do I even have an option to enable it to work with "external devices" in the ERD setup within the Record Plus menu under preferences? There must be something the enablement turns on. No? Should I cancel plans of buying such a player?  Is there another way to send content to a DVD-+R player?

About PIP. Maybe I am missing something but, what is the click sequence of the fastest way when you want to assign a new channel to the small PIP channel?

For example:

1. PIP is now assigned to channel 1 from a previous assignment
2. I am now watching channel 2 live but I find interest in channel 3, also live, and would like to have channels 2 and 3 as the PIP channels.

THat's the situation I find myself in regularly and currently it takes memorization of the numbers of channels 2 and 3 and an unintuitive number of clicks with glasses on and the light on  Is there a faster, better way to do it?

Thanks again folks!


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

gavriil1 said:


> About number 1, what is pocket dish? DOnt tell me DIsh's "iPod-like" effort for podcasting? Also, about number 1, what I thought this USB port will do (currently) is work with DVD recordable players. Will it not? If not, why do I even have an option to enable it to work with "external devices" in the ERD setup within the Record Plus menu under preferences? There must be something the enablement turns on. No?


We believe enabling ERD allows the dvr to encode program information (presumably via the composite video output) that the PocketDish can use to extrapolate filenames when you capture video from the DVR. The software guys quite completely forgot to put anything in the help pages regarding this option, so nobody really knows. Maybe they'll fix this in the next botched firmware release.

The USB port on this box doesn't do anything (except reboot the unit if you plug something into it), and since it's USB 1.1 (too slow to be useful) there's little chance it ever will.


----------



## booger (Nov 1, 2005)

phat_b said:


> The USB port on this box doesn't do anything (except reboot the unit if you plug something into it), and since it's USB 1.1 (too slow to be useful) there's little chance it ever will.


Why in the hell would they not use usb 2.0?? It's been the standard USB version for quite some time and the 625's are relatively new. USB 2.0 was finalized in 2001 and USB 1.1 became obsolete in 2004!

Poor planning IMO.

Regardless, I still like Dish and recommend them over the competition when ever I can. I guess you can't let the little things drive you nuts.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

Thanks.

How do you know it's USB 1.1 and not 2?


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

I believe some early product datasheets for the Broadcom processor in this unit specified that the onboard USB was 1.1. In addition, this was posted on another DBS forum by someone else.



> below is email i sent
> 
> From: HEAVY
> Sent: Tuesday, January 03, 2006 10:10 PM
> ...


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Do the 625 units still suffer from the audi sync/drop out problems?


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

bnewt said:


> Do the 625 units still suffer from the audi sync/drop out problems?


No, not since the L 2.91 update.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

They now suffer from inacurate video "pointing". My 510 was way super accurate when I pressed play after a FF or a RW. Even the 30 sec and 10 sec buttons are not accurate. Especially the 10 sec back button. I hate that.


----------



## ColoradoDBS (Jul 5, 2005)

fwampler said:


> No, not since the L 2.91 update.


Mine still suffers from the problem - with L2.91 software.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

gavriil1 said:


> They now suffer from inacurate video "pointing". My 510 was way super accurate when I pressed play after a FF or a RW. Even the 30 sec and 10 sec buttons are not accurate. Especially the 10 sec back button. I hate that.


What do you mean inacurate video pointing?


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

gavriil1 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> First post here. Just got the 625 (from a 510 and previously a JVC DVHS unit) yesterday. Here are my questions:
> 
> ...


The USB has been enabled on the 522/625 receivers for being able to transfer Content from the receivers Hard Drive to PocketDish. You will NOT be able to transfer to any other device.

No the only way to switch from Single to Dual mode is via the receivers front panel.

When you are in dual mode, press the "DVR" button on the remote and any and all listed content can be played back. You can playback any and all listed DVR content on either Tuner output totally seperately, no matter if the other tuner is also watching it.

PIP is just that, you can only swap Tuners. You can't ask the receiver to also channel channels on that tuner at the same time as swapping tuners. If you swap tuners and then press the "RECALL" button then the last channel tuned to on that tuner will be called back up.


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

gavriil1 said:


> They now suffer from inacurate video "pointing". My 510 was way super accurate when I pressed play after a FF or a RW. Even the 30 sec and 10 sec buttons are not accurate. Especially the 10 sec back button. I hate that.


If you got a clean download. Is there a way to "force" a 2nd one?


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

JohnL said:


> The USB has been enabled on the 522/625 receivers for being able to transfer Content from the receivers Hard Drive to PocketDish.


On the Tech Forum they said this would be added in early March. What it can currently to is copy over RCA cables to the 2 larger PocketDISH models.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

bnewt said:


> What do you mean inacurate video pointing?


I explain it above...


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

fwampler said:


> If you got a clean download. Is there a way to "force" a 2nd one?


I dont know. Is there?

Why though? Does it not happen to you?


----------



## fwampler (Dec 2, 2005)

gavriil1 said:


> I dont know. Is there?
> 
> Why though? Does it not happen to you?


I thought maybe it happened to you since your 10/30 sec feature is not working correcty. After the 2.91 upgrade, mine still does 10/30, except now, very fast.


----------



## gavriil1 (Nov 27, 2002)

^ The 10/30 happens a lot faster than with the 510 unit (I was never exposed to previous software OS versions on the 625 so I cant compare with that), however it's extremely inacurate on the 10 sec back operation. I think it's more like 5 seconds or so.

The most annoying thing again is the FF and RW features. When you press them and then press play, the content does not play from the point you pressed it. It skips some seconds. It's very sloppy.


----------

